# Vossen Hamana Benzes by The ************



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

We wanted to share this awesome article by the ************ on two of the hottest Mercedes we encountered during the Vossen World Tour in Japan. Both the A180 and CLA feature our Vossen CVT directional designs with all the work done by Hamana.

Enjoy!

Exercise In Stance: The Hamana Benzes
by Dino Dalle Carbonare

In the words of Dino Carbonare:

On both cars the custom bodywork was shaped and finished around stunning 20×10.5-inch Vossen CVT wheels. It was the directional design of the spokes that first drew Hamana toward this particular model and Vossen developed the wheels with offsets that allowed a radical look, but still enabled full functionality. When somebody is investing in a brand new Mercedes- Benz, they don't want to compromise the look because a wheel size isn't right. So Vossen have spent a lot of time considering offsets in the search for perfect fitment across the board. As an example, the fenders were carefully shaped on the inside for a little more clearance and when the desired stance was set, the wheels don't rub - even at absolute full lock. When was the last time you heard of that?

Click any photo to visit the full ************ article!



Hamana



Amazing A180



CLA



20x10.5 all around with our directional spoke design



Candy Apple Red Calipers



Two of Japan's Finest



Gorgeous Shot



Quad Tail Pipes



Vossen CVt's Never Disappoint

​


----------

